# Will Garmin 705/800 work with Speed Trap sensor



## hikertoo (Jul 7, 2010)

Or maybe a garmin type GPS does not need wheel sensors for speed calculation, are they using satellites instead?


----------



## FastZR1 (Jul 25, 2009)

My 705 uses the satellites for speed calculation. I don't use a cadence or speed sensor on my MTB and I get speed calculations just fine. I only have the cadence sensor on the road bike.


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

the answer is yes (ANT + devices are all compatible,) and the wheel sensor is more accurate. especially if you are climbing a lot or travel under a lot of tree cover.

the speed trap sensor design is awesome beyond words.

or maybe the ziptie/stick the thingy on the crank and get everything the perfect distance from each other is hugely annoying.

one of those.

use the wheel sensor though, you'll thank me some day


----------

